# Canter on tarmac - do you?



## pennyturner (17 April 2013)

Daughters enjoying a little canter on a lane received unsolicited feedback from an opinionated fat lady in a car not to canter on the road.  

Ponies are unshod and never had a day lame in their life, and appear to enjoy 'springing' a hill on the back roads.  Under control of course.  

So what do you think?  Sure to damage their legs, or none of her business?


----------



## ludlow (17 April 2013)

Personally I wouldn't due to potential concussion injuries but have often seen the local hunt hurtling down my lane and farm track in 3rd gear...sometimes it doesn't appear to be intentional though!


----------



## Tinsel Town (17 April 2013)

pennyturner said:



			Daughters enjoying a little canter on a lane received unsolicited feedback from an opinionated fat lady in a car not to canter on the road.  

Ponies are unshod and never had a day lame in their life, and appear to enjoy 'springing' a hill on the back roads.  Under control of course.  

So what do you think?  Sure to damage their legs, or none of her business?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have said it was down to a stranger to pass comment, however I personally do not canter on road (on purpose anyway  )


----------



## tallyho! (17 April 2013)

Yes definitely!!! We are shoeless though and therefore perfect feet for it.  I have had comments but I just ask what they know that I dont??

If shod then no. Then you would be asking for trouble.


----------



## Toffee_monster (17 April 2013)

I have the odd canter on the roads with my driving pony ! 
I'm sure it is well documented that cantering gives less concussion than trottin on roads anyway


----------



## TwoStroke (17 April 2013)

I went galloping down the road the other day. Not my idea, though!

On healthy bare feet then I don't think a little canter will hurt.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 April 2013)

Canter away, if your barefoot no problems, beneficial in fact.


----------



## PolarSkye (17 April 2013)

I wouldn't but then my boy has navicular in his fronts and wears bar shoes so it'd be asking for trouble/lameness.  

Having said that, I wouldn't anyway - I'd be too worried about concussion (in his joints and my head should he do his trademark spin ).

P


----------



## showpony (17 April 2013)

no would definately canter on tarmac.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 April 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			I wouldn't but then my boy has navicular in his fronts and wears bar shoes so it'd be asking for trouble/lameness.  

Having said that, I wouldn't anyway - I'd be too worried about concussion (in his joints and my head should he do his trademark spin ).

P
		
Click to expand...

Are you serious?


----------



## PolarSkye (17 April 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			Are you serious?
		
Click to expand...

Yup.

P


----------



## Frosty89 (17 April 2013)

I don't think it was any of the ladies business. But personally I would never canter on the road, I only ever walk and the occasional short and steady trot.


----------



## trottingon (17 April 2013)

I don't live in a hunting area so wouldn't know what the norm is amongst hunting folk, but I have never ever ever heard if anyone cantering on Tarmac (deliberately)!!!


----------



## Emma86 (17 April 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			Canter away, if your barefoot no problems, beneficial in fact.

Click to expand...

Just out of interest how does it benefit? Genuine question as I have never heard that before.

I tend to just walk on roads, but we are lucky and have lots of off road hacking near us so no need to canter anywhere but grass. 
Even so I still probably wouldn't but this is personal preference for my horse as she is shod and wouldn't like to encourage her that roads are places for 'play time'


----------



## Pale Rider (17 April 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Yup.

P
		
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## Traveller59 (17 April 2013)

Definitely not on purpose    

I would be concerned about slipping, I guesse thats not so much of a problem if you are shoeless, but mainly I would worry about other road users.  I rely so much on hearing to know whats round the corner.


----------



## niagaraduval (17 April 2013)

No I wouldn't have already done it though, my horses idea not mine. I do have a regular steady trot on the road when it is safe to though ?


----------



## texas (17 April 2013)

I'm not very good at clearly explaining things, but here goes.

Bones take longer to condition (get stronger) than muscles.

That's why lots of runners get shin splints - they haven't conditioned their bones properly before doing tons of fast concussive work.

Concussion from hard surface is good for conditioning bones and reducing osteoporosis (last bit in humans) as it stimulates bone growth.

It just takes a long time for bone regeneration/growth to catch up with the amount of work that the muscle's level of fitness can take (sorry I can't remember any numbers off the top of my head).

Therefore... the odd trot or canter on the road is ok, as is doing it regularly, but if doing it regularly you should build up frequency and distance slowly.


----------



## leflynn (17 April 2013)

trottingon said:



			I don't live in a hunting area so wouldn't know what the norm is amongst hunting folk, but I have never ever ever heard if anyone cantering on Tarmac (deliberately)!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen our lot out hunting cantering downhill on the wrong side of the road on occasions!

I'm not one for cantering on tarmac, but done it accidentally when ned was having a spazz and we survived


----------



## catkin (17 April 2013)

There's cantering and cantering.....

With an unshod pony, conditioned to the surface, a steady hand canter along smooth tarmac is OK. Hammering along in either trot or canter, particularly if a horse is unused to roadwork, is just asking for trouble.


----------



## Pale Rider (17 April 2013)

Emma86 said:



			Just out of interest how does it benefit? Genuine question as I have never heard that before.

I tend to just walk on roads, but we are lucky and have lots of off road hacking near us so no need to canter anywhere but grass. 
Even so I still probably wouldn't but this is personal preference for my horse as she is shod and wouldn't like to encourage her that roads are places for 'play time'
		
Click to expand...


The hoof is supposed to expand when it is placed on the floor and to contract when it is lifted up.
When it expands, it fills with blood drawn into the hoof. When it contracts it forces blood up the leg, away from the hoof.
The bottom of the foot should have a thick sole, un constricted heels, a very large and thick frog. and internally a massive fiberous digital cushion.

When you shoe a horse, you stop the expansion and contraction. Therefore you increase the strain on the heart and restrict the blood flow to the hoof.

You cause the hoof to become atrophied in as much as the heels constrict, the sole becomes thin and the frog gets smaller. The internal digital cushion becomes spongy and weak.

Therefore when your horse is shod, because of the atrophied condition of the feet any trotting, cantering or galloping on hard ground or roads will have a detrimental effect as there is no shock absorbtion left in the foot. Video shows the shock wave travelling up the leg of a shod horse even in walk on hard ground.

Conversely, a healthy barefoot horse can easily absorb the impact of cantering or galloping on a road surface, which is perfectly natural and normal.


----------



## moodymare123 (17 April 2013)

Nop i would not due to cars and concussion, sometime i have no choice to with my crazy ponies!!!


----------



## turkana (17 April 2013)

I wouldn't consider it with a shod horse (due to the danger of slipping & concusion to the legs) but I do canter one of my unshod horses on the road.
She's quite hot so sometimes I let her canter if the road is quiet, I hacked her home from hunting last year & she was so fired up we ended up cantering most of the way home, as it was easier than trying to make her go slowly.


----------



## Emma86 (17 April 2013)

texas said:



			I'm not very good at clearly explaining things, but here goes.

Bones take longer to condition (get stronger) than muscles.

That's why lots of runners get shin splints - they haven't conditioned their bones properly before doing tons of fast concussive work.

Concussion from hard surface is good for conditioning bones and reducing osteoporosis (last bit in humans) as it stimulates bone growth.

It just takes a long time for bone regeneration/growth to catch up with the amount of work that the muscle's level of fitness can take (sorry I can't remember any numbers off the top of my head).

Therefore... the odd trot or canter on the road is ok, as is doing it regularly, but if doing it regularly you should build up frequency and distance slowly.
		
Click to expand...




Pale Rider said:



			The hoof is supposed to expand when it is placed on the floor and to contract when it is lifted up.
When it expands, it fills with blood drawn into the hoof. When it contracts it forces blood up the leg, away from the hoof.
The bottom of the foot should have a thick sole, un constricted heels, a very large and thick frog. and internally a massive fiberous digital cushion.

When you shoe a horse, you stop the expansion and contraction. Therefore you increase the strain on the heart and restrict the blood flow to the hoof.

You cause the hoof to become atrophied in as much as the heels constrict, the sole becomes thin and the frog gets smaller. The internal digital cushion becomes spongy and weak.

Therefore when your horse is shod, because of the atrophied condition of the feet any trotting, cantering or galloping on hard ground or roads will have a detrimental effect as there is no shock absorbtion left in the foot. Video shows the shock wave travelling up the leg of a shod horse even in walk on hard ground.

Conversely, a healthy barefoot horse can easily absorb the impact of cantering or galloping on a road surface, which is perfectly natural and normal. 

Click to expand...

Interesting thanks


----------



## Toffee44 (17 April 2013)

To be honest walk and trot only on the road mainly for safety of me and horse due to traffic. Never thought of cantering on roads and don't intend to start now either.

I will canter on by ways which are hardcore tracks though. So prob not much worse but less likely to find traffic there. Infancy there is a big hill round here's my riders regularly canter gallop up on gravel


----------



## RunToEarth (17 April 2013)

Personally most worried about the amount of posters who would never canter down a road on purpose - I actually feel that one of the basic skills of riding out is to control which gait your horse is in so as not to put yourself/horse/every other road user in danger. 

I have cantered on tarmac before, out hunting.


----------



## Barney&Buzz (17 April 2013)

No no no no and no, it's not worth the risk at all!


----------



## moodymare123 (17 April 2013)

Runtoearth, i learn to control my horse out on hack over common land, and usually i would only be on roads before and after i come off common, so basically it is my warm up and cool down, sometimes though when i push horse into trot he does those pathetic canter on the spot moments haha.


----------



## Toffee44 (17 April 2013)

Well ok I have cantered out hunting on tarmac but wouldn't on a normal hack.


----------



## vermillion (17 April 2013)

Have cantered on tarmac out hunting, and will continue to do so.

A controlled round hand canter is much more balanced and less concussive than a pounding trot IMO. 

Personal pet hate is people who hare along main roads in an on the forehand trot looking as though they barely in control. Surely this is much worse for the forelimbs.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (17 April 2013)

I wouldn't as I was taught not too.  Tad concerned that it's noteworthy that the lady concerned was fat.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 April 2013)

Not deliberately no whether shod or barefoot (I have one of each) whether people say its beneficial or not trotting is enough for us thanks, having had a horse have a spook and slip on the road whilst cantering off and me losing track of an afternoon I wouldn't do it.


----------



## tallyho! (17 April 2013)

Traveller59 said:



			Definitely not on purpose    

I would be concerned about slipping, I guesse thats not so much of a problem if you are shoeless, but mainly I would worry about other road users.  I rely so much on hearing to know whats round the corner.
		
Click to expand...

LOL do you think shoeless horses are silent???

Thats very funny. My filly's hooves make a right clatter


----------



## JFTDWS (17 April 2013)

Yep, I pick the stretches we canter on (for grip and slight uphill incline), keep it balanced and uphill, and of course the pony is unshod.

As my vet (and all my biomechanical knowledge) says - better on a hard flat surface than a deep or sticky one...


----------



## 3OldPonies (17 April 2013)

Nope - was always taught it would lead to leg/foot damage due to concussion.  Also, the faster you go, the quicker you go down if your horse trips - not a great idea if you are on the road.  

In fact these days I rarely trot on the road cos the potholes round my way are awful, so usually stay in walk on the road and only trot on if I need to get out of the way of a car.


----------



## tallyho! (17 April 2013)

I've cantered/galloped on harder, much tougher surfaces out on dry xc courses barefoot without a problem...

Smooth 'soft' tarmac is a dream in comparison. Why would you not? Sorry, just challenging some hard held beliefs about cantering on roads.

I was always taught not to as well but that was back in the 80's when roads were crap and gritty. The roads where I live now are pretty good in comparison and the reasons not to do it 30 years ago do not really have much relevance now.

Doesn't matter if you fall on a road or out on a rocky xc course. It's going to hurt. Actually, it doesn't matter where you fall... it's going to hurt, even on grass.


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (17 April 2013)

Occasionally, and always accompanied by 'will you bl**dy walk!!'


----------



## TommisMum (17 April 2013)

Landed in river once so water - that hurt too ...!


----------



## JFTDWS (17 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			I've cantered/galloped on harder, much tougher surfaces out on dry xc courses barefoot without a problem...

Smooth 'soft' tarmac is a dream in comparison. Why would you not? Sorry, just challenging some hard held beliefs about cantering on roads.
		
Click to expand...

The only "real" reason not to, as far as I can see, is the concern about traffic - if your roads are busy or very windy, it's probably not very wise.  Round here we have lovely straight stretches which are often quiet - so very inviting


----------



## Natch (17 April 2013)

Tallyho I wouldn't canter on hard off-road surfaces either  but then I'm not a competitor so I am under no pressure at all to canter on hard ground 

I wouldn't canter on a road for a number of reasons. Because even barefoot I believe it is probably still putting more wear and tear on joints than is necessary, and I would like to preserve those. Because I don't see the need,  trotting is fine if I want/need to go faster than walk. Because it's less stable (2 out of the 3 beats are on one foot only) and I think there is more chance of a fall. Because I don't want to get into the habit on a barefoot horse and forget myself if I ride a shod horse. Because all the experience I want my horse to have on the roads is a calm controlled not too fast experience, and some of the horses I have ridden at varying stages of education have taken quite a long time to teach that canter is not YeeHah away we go at top speed, and is safer not to risk any excited memory lapses on the road 

Whilst


----------



## cptrayes (17 April 2013)

To fitten my horse I hunt, barefoot, yes routinely. I wouldn't canter my spooky dressage boy, he has a spin that would land us both on the floor if he did it mid-canter.

I cantered up the hill behind a tractor that I had let pass me the other day and when the farmer looked in his mirrors as he got to the top of the hill he had the shock of his life realising that I was hanging onto his tail


----------



## tallyho! (17 April 2013)

Natch said:



			Tallyho I wouldn't canter on hard off-road surfaces either  but then I'm not a competitor so I am under no pressure at all to canter on hard ground 

I wouldn't canter on a road for a number of reasons. Because even barefoot I believe it is probably still putting more wear and tear on joints than is necessary, and I would like to preserve those. Because I don't see the need,  trotting is fine if I want/need to go faster than walk. Because it's less stable (2 out of the 3 beats are on one foot only) and I think there is more chance of a fall. Because I don't want to get into the habit on a barefoot horse and forget myself if I ride a shod horse. Because all the experience I want my horse to have on the roads is a calm controlled not too fast experience, and some of the horses I have ridden at varying stages of education have taken quite a long time to teach that canter is not YeeHah away we go at top speed, and is safer not to risk any excited memory lapses on the road 

Whilst
		
Click to expand...

Ok, but what about horses who still live in arid deserts and mountainous areas? They gallop and canter about up and down hilly rocks. You only have to check out the rocky mountain horses. The current stallion there, Cloud, is in his twenties and still galavanting from place to place with his herd. 







I'm not saying I "yeehah" around my village pretending to be pocahontas, but coming up the hilly village roads, I do like to get a move on especially if I'm in a hurry  FWIW, my boy and I could amble around the village on a quiet sunday on the buckle just chilling out. I guess it depends on the horse and how you train it.

Anyway, sorry, I'm not trying to convince anyone to do what could potentially be a dangerous thing to do if you're not used to it. I guess I'm just sharing my thoughts


----------



## ExmoorHunter (17 April 2013)

Yes, when hunting we sometimes go hell for leather round the lanes but but not on exercise or hacking.


----------



## Holzdweaver (17 April 2013)

My boy is currently barefoot and wears hoof boots on the fronts. I have no problems cantering him in short bursts on slightly uphill or level quiet lanes, the footing is lovely and smooth, where as the verges are lethal, but you cant tell until your practicably on them. Big lumps of rock solid mud, dips, rubbish and stones. It also helps that his walk-canter and canter-walk transitions are improving so i have no issues with brakes yet in case a silent ninja car comes silently from nowhere. 
I have always been told never to canter on roads, but my thinking is that he has half an inch of rubber on his toes and so surely he cant be absorbing that much concussion. 

When/if he has to be shod again, i would stick to slow trots and have to hack to land where i could canter him and if he needed more workload then i would prefer a slow steady canter on selected roads to a bone jarring trot.

Then again my horse must have iron legs. He once escaped and did a good five mile gallop down the middle of tarmacked roads and he didnt even have heat in his legs when i caught up to him, nor was he at all lame. He was fully shod too, and found it rather exciting!


----------



## PingPongPony (17 April 2013)

No I don't, my horse is shod, and she is also very spooky, most spooky in canter, so it would be too dangerous if mid canter she decided to shoot off sideways and slip, or into a path of a car.


----------



## cyberhorse (17 April 2013)

Nope, my SJs are shod and have a very bouncy canter coming through lots from behind. I would be concerned about concussion and the potential for slipping a hind leg under and tearing musculature.


----------



## PolarSkye (17 April 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			ok 

Click to expand...



P


----------



## pansymouse (17 April 2013)

I've always regarded planned cantering on the road as a complete no-no and unplanned to be stopped as soon as possible.  However I am interested in the comments about barefoot cantering on roads - mine is unshod but I'm still reluctant to try it (45 years on "no" conditioning I suspect).


----------



## tallyho! (17 April 2013)

Well if you are tempted to try, just be sure to try it somewhere quiet and uphill first and see how you g from there just doing it bit by bit. No need to go mad.

I used to quite like to practice my collected canters and flying changes on the road. It was gripper than the grass "school" we had. I don't think my horse found it exciting, it was just another "bizarre thing that she does".... Like going "sideways"


----------



## pennyturner (17 April 2013)

Loving the debate.  I'd always thought it was a no-no, but experience and lots of reading put me in the 'it seems to do them good' camp.

Plus:
Wears their hooves naturally, so hardly have to trim.
and they behave the same whether they're on road or grass.  )

I have to add that the kids were good riders on mature ponies that they trust, on a quiet country lane.  
Also, (and obviously, but it's still worth saying) I wouldn't canter/trot hard a youngster, as their bones are still strengthening, their balance is questionable and they haven't proved themselves sensible on the road...


----------



## Love (17 April 2013)

I was also brought up with it being a big fat no-go, and am really Interested in the replies as my boy is barefoot


----------



## tallyho! (17 April 2013)

Quite a lot of ponies in Bath are barefoot. Most people around here ride up and down hills trotting and one or two canter. I know a few of the riders. Some use boots but many don't. I did for a while until I was more confident. Now they have been donated to another transitioning boy. 

It's just normal around here I guess. 

A few have shoes on obviously but most people I meet are shoeless. Or hacking is the Cotswold way and most of that is pretty rocky but there are bits that are pretty good. We used to have "kind" access to a big field but we don't have that anymore so have to take the opportunity wherever we can really. 

This is what our ride can be like...


----------



## kizmund (17 April 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			The hoof is supposed to expand when it is placed on the floor and to contract when it is lifted up.
When it expands, it fills with blood drawn into the hoof. When it contracts it forces blood up the leg, away from the hoof.
The bottom of the foot should have a thick sole, un constricted heels, a very large and thick frog. and internally a massive fiberous digital cushion.

When you shoe a horse, you stop the expansion and contraction. Therefore you increase the strain on the heart and restrict the blood flow to the hoof.

You cause the hoof to become atrophied in as much as the heels constrict, the sole becomes thin and the frog gets smaller. The internal digital cushion becomes spongy and weak.

Therefore when your horse is shod, because of the atrophied condition of the feet any trotting, cantering or galloping on hard ground or roads will have a detrimental effect as there is no shock absorbtion left in the foot. Video shows the shock wave travelling up the leg of a shod horse even in walk on hard ground.

Conversely, a healthy barefoot horse can easily absorb the impact of cantering or galloping on a road surface, which is perfectly natural and normal. 

Click to expand...



very interesting! Am glad my farrier talked me into going barefoot before it was popular.


----------



## monkeybum13 (17 April 2013)

Yes I have done when hunting. I would rather do a collected, steady canter than a great stonking trot along the roads.


----------



## xMoodyMarex (17 April 2013)

I personally wouldn't, as where I live, the roads are very windy and my mare isn't too confident in traffic yet, so I just need her as calm as possible when doing roadwork. When out on a group hack, we have unintentionally cantered along the road and after that, she was completly fired up and we still had a lot of road work to do, so she was even more spooky than normal. So with my own, no I wouldn't  but have no problem with others doing it.


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (17 April 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			The hoof is supposed to expand when it is placed on the floor and to contract when it is lifted up.
When it expands, it fills with blood drawn into the hoof. When it contracts it forces blood up the leg, away from the hoof.
The bottom of the foot should have a thick sole, un constricted heels, a very large and thick frog. and internally a massive fiberous digital cushion.

When you shoe a horse, you stop the expansion and contraction. Therefore you increase the strain on the heart and restrict the blood flow to the hoof.

You cause the hoof to become atrophied in as much as the heels constrict, the sole becomes thin and the frog gets smaller. The internal digital cushion becomes spongy and weak.

Therefore when your horse is shod, because of the atrophied condition of the feet any trotting, cantering or galloping on hard ground or roads will have a detrimental effect as there is no shock absorbtion left in the foot. Video shows the shock wave travelling up the leg of a shod horse even in walk on hard ground.

Conversely, a healthy barefoot horse can easily absorb the impact of cantering or galloping on a road surface, which is perfectly natural and normal. 

Click to expand...

there are many papers for and against this theory


----------



## psychicadd (17 April 2013)

i never do it, but have done when horse was being silly couldnt stop, but thankfuly wasnt for long ,he just needed to get something out of his system,


----------



## L&M (17 April 2013)

Guilty as charged....!

But mine are hardened hunters and are introduced to some steady cantering on the roads as part of their fitness programme. 

Interestingly out hunting, both mine choose too canter on the roads rather than a fast trot. They are shod all round but do have road nails for extra grip.

There are a lot of arguments for and against, but as mine remain sound season after season (touch wood), will continue to do it.

For the OP with a barfoot pony especially, I can't see a few short bursts of canter doing any harm.


----------



## monkeybum13 (17 April 2013)

Sidney said:



			Interestingly out hunting, both mine choose too canter on the roads rather than a fast trot. They are shod all round but do have road nails for extra grip.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. Bit embarrassing given my horse is a 'trotter' (standardbred)


----------



## hnmisty (17 April 2013)

Nope. Not intentionally, anyway.

Mainly for their legs, but also, the roads I hacked out on at home are narrow, bendy and sunken. They aren't the place to be going fast.


----------



## muckypony (17 April 2013)

I was also taught it was a big no-no buuut I dont see the harm if the horse is barefoot and sensible and the road is suitable. No different to having a canter on hard ground (yes yes I will occasionally canter on hard ground,  shoot me now!)

If I take my minis for a walk on the road and were in an annoying spot and need to go faster for cars, they sometimes canter while I run. I know they're only small but putting everything into proportion its no different for them.


----------



## mandwhy (17 April 2013)

No as my horse is shod and our roads are big 'proper' roads. Part of me would like to try if unshod or especially in boots as I really like to get off said roads asap, but I don't think it would be safe really. 

Nobody else's business. Probably someone spouting information from riding lessons many moons ago!  Don't you know everyone who has ever been on a horse has the right to interfere?


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 April 2013)

no never.
Even trot on roads I keep to a minimum.
Hard surfaces are not good. 
shod or unshod.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (17 April 2013)

Yes I have done out hunting, as do most who hunt tbh.


----------



## Oberon (17 April 2013)

I have cantered for very short bursts across a junction etc.

But I wouldn't habitually do so on concrete/tarmac.

I walk barefoot when the weather allows. Natural surfaces, even when the ground appears rock solid, has a natural 'give'. Concrete and tarmac do not. 
There is a big difference in how it feels.

When I am Queen of the World, I will provide a natural surface track on all roads/pavements for those riders, barefoot walkers and canine bikejorers to enjoy


----------



## smellsofhorse (17 April 2013)

I am also interested to know why being  "fat" was an important part of the description of the lady?!


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2013)

Yes out hunting .
I don't think that trotting and cantering in control are very different TBH.
My horses do a lot of walking on the roads so I do prepare them for it.


----------



## Ginger Bear (17 April 2013)

I actually didn't think anyone cantered on roads deliberately.. What a sheltered life I lead! Lol!! Saying that I don't canter/gallop on real solid ground in the summer either.. Obviously very soft on my horses.


----------



## pennyturner (17 April 2013)

Just a clarification, as it seems I've upset a couple of people...

'Fat' was part of the description given by my 14 yr old daughter, along with some colourful comments about how likely it was that the lady currently rode, and what would happen to the poor pony if she sat on it.  It's easy to say these things when you're 14 and built like a twig.  

I included it, because I think it adds a little to the picture of some bullying, miserable old woman taking time out to have a go at a couple of teenagers out for a nice hack on the first decent weekend in ages, and it was the only description I got.


----------



## Boysy (17 April 2013)

Yep always have as part of my ponies work, uphill lane cantering, we have a lot of uphill lanes and the tarmac is actually far better and flatter than most of my bridle paths, mine are all barefoot though, i do a lot of roadwork and always have to condition and fitten them.


----------



## Suziq77 (17 April 2013)

Oberon said:



			When I am Queen of the World, I will provide a natural surface track on all roads/pavements for those riders, barefoot walkers and canine bikejorers to enjoy 

Click to expand...

 where can I vote for you?


----------



## quirky (17 April 2013)

Yes out hunting. It's not flat out though, just very collected and easier to control than a pounding trot.


----------



## Starbucks (17 April 2013)

Try not to canter on the road when hunting, mainly because I can control spead easier in trot and I'm scared of slipping over!!


----------



## cattysmith (17 April 2013)

No. Just no.


----------



## YorksG (17 April 2013)

pennyturner said:



			Just a clarification, as it seems I've upset a couple of people...

'Fat' was part of the description given by my 14 yr old daughter, along with some colourful comments about how likely it was that the lady currently rode, and what would happen to the poor pony if she sat on it.  It's easy to say these things when you're 14 and built like a twig.  

I included it, because I think it adds a little to the picture of some bullying, miserable old woman taking time out to have a go at a couple of teenagers out for a nice hack on the first decent weekend in ages, and it was the only description I got.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree it was little to do with the woman (although your daughter WAS obviously cantering in traffic, as the woman stopped her car), I too find your repeating your daughters use of the word fat disagreable. I also think that your rational of using it to describe the woman as a bully somewhat odd. Do you consider that to be a bully some one has to be fat, or that fat people are bullies?


----------



## SNORKEY (17 April 2013)

I wouldn't but then I've always worried about damaging legs etc. 
I've always wondered about the horses on films though as they have shoes on, their legs must be shot to bits!


----------



## rowan666 (17 April 2013)

Absolutly not (on purpose!) Although have been on one that bolted on concrete lane and tbh she wasnt actually any worse for wear but Certainly in and around traffic would be a massive no go, ide never let my son ride again if I found he was cantering deliberatly down the road! (hunting not included)


----------



## tankgirl1 (17 April 2013)

Boyo is only allowed to walk on the roads due to lami last year/poor conformation (vets advice) He is fully shod. So with him I only trot on the road if absolutely necessary wrt traffic. Therefore I would never intentionally canter him on the road.

In my teenage years I may have cantered sideways up a 'main' road (rural) unintentionally, and had the odd gallop up a gravelled farm track erm intentionally, umm, more than once  Never had any lame or footsore ponies though! All barefoot I might add


----------



## ShadowFlame (18 April 2013)

I've _never_ come across anyone that intentionally canters on roads  

Perhaps I've lived a very sheltered life...


----------



## pennyturner (18 April 2013)

YorksG said:



			Do you consider that to be a bully some one has to be fat, or that fat people are bullies? 

Click to expand...

Neither, but someone's physical size affects how they come across - and she was a large lady picking on two little girls, so she's a bully.  

I also suspect jealousy, and possibly sexual frustration, but this, I will accept is prejudice against people who can't keep their nose out.

;o)


----------



## rowan666 (18 April 2013)

^^ that just made me chuckle!


----------



## mcnaughty (18 April 2013)

Toffee_monster said:



			I have the odd canter on the roads with my driving pony ! 
I'm sure it is well documented that cantering gives less concussion than trottin on roads anyway
		
Click to expand...

I agree - in fact I would always prefer to canter when out hunting on my old pony to keep up with the extremely fast trot that the larger horses were doing.


----------



## pip6 (18 April 2013)

As a thought, in endurance races (I'm not talking pleasure rides or pleasure ride classes at endurance rides) it is common to see horses cantering on roads. It is thought kinder to joints to do a light springy canter than a fast trot (they also have a lower heart rate in a steady canter than fast trot). Most endurance horses who reach advanced level are athletic, not heavy built large horses, which in itself reduces concussion. Endurance horses also go on to have long careers, the sire of my girl still came 3rd in 100 mile race aged 19, & last years national champion was 21 (horse that is, rider is younger!), both have clocked up thousands of competative miles, let alone all the additional thousands of training miles. No navicular, no concussive injuries, not fallen on roads, both shod (very few serious high level competitors are barefoot, tends to be low/middle distance who do this). It's about conditioning, balance, the way the horse is built.

If there is no traffic (just because dangerous situations can develop faster the faster you are travelling), ponies are in control, can come back instantly, ponies not overweight (which naturally increases joint issues), balanced & used to regular work on hard ground, then it shouldn't cause damage. Indeed a spanking trot up the hill would be worse for them.

Anyone who only rides on good ground should try hacking on the south west moors. Large stones to be trodden on, stoney tracks, & several endurance rides (no race classes but advanced riders still have to make a minimum speed of 10kph overall) held over these ground conditions. Very few horse problems, conditioning, training & ability. Last years national champion was a horse living/training on Dartmoor....the 21 yr old.


----------



## fidleyspromise (18 April 2013)

Why would you be happy to canter while out hunting but not on a regular hack?

I can't quite get my head around this mentality (or am I missing something?)  Surely your happy to canter so will do it hunting/hacking or your not happy about it and would therefore only trot out hunting?


----------



## nsequestrian (18 April 2013)

With my own mare whom I tend to do Dressage on, I wouldn't canter her on the roads due to an old tendon injury of hers BUT alot of places that I have previously worked have a lot of hunters that were cantered on the roads to strengthen them before the seasons hunt


----------



## MileAMinute (18 April 2013)

ShadowFlame said:



			I've _never_ come across anyone that intentionally canters on roads  

Perhaps I've lived a very sheltered life...
		
Click to expand...

Same. I have only ever heard of such instances and even then I presumed it was restricted to hunters/endurance.
Learn something new everyday!


----------



## ExmoorHunter (18 April 2013)

If you don't understand why you would canter/gallop on roads whilst hunting and not on a hack then you clearly don't hunt.  Nothing wrong with that of course, but wrong to imply criticism of those who do.


----------



## amandaco2 (18 April 2013)

Nope. Especially not if there is a car anywhere near.


----------



## amandaco2 (18 April 2013)

Also my lot are unshod and we only walk on roads with very occasional trot. I am very fussy about ground tho and they only do fast work on a proper surface.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 April 2013)

ExmoorHunter said:



			If you don't understand why you would canter/gallop on roads whilst hunting and not on a hack then you clearly don't hunt.  Nothing wrong with that of course, but wrong to imply criticism of those who do.
		
Click to expand...

It is a rather bizarre logic to those who don't hunt - why not explain it rather than just deflect the question!  It's no more criticism than saying string theory is a bizarre logic if you don't understand it


----------



## DragonSlayer (18 April 2013)

Not on purpose...! My mare is lighter on her feet than when trotting though, so if the ground is a little harder than I'd like (not a regular road) then we do have a bit of a canter which is nicely steady (most of the time!) 

The only time we went a 'little' quicker than 'steady' was when we were being chased by a deranged escaped pig! Tia hates them with a vengence, and she was wearing her sports boots at the time (on a Trec) so the safest thing to do was get the hell outta there! We outran the pig. 

I was very meticulous at hosing her legs off at the end of the ride and applied cooling gel, vet on hand said not to worry too much, and the next morning, she was sound at the trot-up.

Have cantered out hunting on OH's horse, but he is barefoot....


----------



## Mithras (18 April 2013)

Absolutely not.  

And why would you want to?  Why not find some softer ground to canter on?

Perhaps you should teach your child some of the basics of horse riding and consideration towards her pony's long term soundness and manners, so that strangers (whether "fat") or not don't have to?


----------



## cptrayes (18 April 2013)

Mithras said:



			And why would you want to?  Why not find some softer ground to canter on?
		
Click to expand...


1. Because 1/4 mile of soft hill is not available.

2. Because the soft land that I can ride on is easily damaged by overuse and not available while growing hay/silage and does not belong to me.

3. Because I don't think it does a barefoot horse any harm at all.

Not everyone is lucky enough to have access to good places to canter, Mithras


----------



## tallyho! (18 April 2013)

Love this thread...

Yes, the earth IS flat. And the sun goes AROUND it.


----------



## Copperpot (18 April 2013)

Yes. I do out hunting all the time. Better than a spanking trot for ages. I've got road nails so don't slip. Generally out hacking I don't but have had a few strides of unplanned canter down the road.


----------



## kerrieberry2 (18 April 2013)

not through choice, my horse has bolted on roads with me and 12 yrs ago, dumped me on the floor and galloped off down country lanes for about 5 miles on her own!  and she now has a massive crack from top to bottom on one of her back hoofs!  so defo wouldn't choose to do it!  she was shod at the time!


----------



## YorksG (18 April 2013)

I always marvel how 14 year old girls are old enough to be rude (to the extent that the majority of what she said couldn't be put on the forum,) but are then classed as 'little girls' when some one dares to suggest that they may have been less than perfect!


----------



## JJones (18 April 2013)

I tried it today on my barefoot horse today, but he sounded like he was landing so heavy, when in trot he goes nice and steady and you can hardly hear his feet hit the floor. Dont think i will make a habit out of it due to his legs.


----------



## Mongoose11 (18 April 2013)

I would be more concerned about my 14 year old's attitude towards a member of the public and her foul mouth than I would about what a random woman thinks about cantering a pony on the road.


----------



## Hollyberry (18 April 2013)

Billie1007 said:



			I would be more concerned about my 14 year old's attitude towards a member of the public and her foul mouth than I would about what a random woman thinks about cantering a pony on the road.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  I expect the "fat" woman was only concerned with the ponies welfare and was probably trying to impart some wisdom to two teenagers who would appear to not know any better.  I was always taught that cantering and fast trotting on roads is very bad for horses and I still believe this.  It is sad that nobody is open to learning anything these days and I suspect these two girls should maybe take a step back and think that maybe somebody older may know better than them.


----------



## JFTDWS (18 April 2013)

Hollyberry said:



			I was always taught that cantering and fast trotting on roads is very bad for horses and I still believe this.  It is sad that nobody is open to learning anything these days...
		
Click to expand...




tallyho! said:



			Yes, the earth IS flat. And the sun goes AROUND it.



Click to expand...

Ooooh the irony. This thread is dripping in it!


----------



## devonlass (18 April 2013)

I generally don't as the roads I ride on have a fair bit of traffic and visibility not great,so not worth the risk to mine and others safety.

*If* I was to ride anywhere quiet enough though I probably would.Ponio is barefoot and nimble on his feet

Wouldn't dream of it on a shod horse,Risk of concussion and slipping at speed too great IMO.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 April 2013)

If I tried to canter my mare on the road I would most likely die! 

That being said, both my horses have at some point charged off on concrete at full pelt, and no damage has occurred (other than a minor bruised sole on my old pony), so I don't tend to worry about it causing any damage.

I wouldn't be comfortable cantering a horse on the road unless it was absolutely necessary (ie in some sort of emergency!), due to the risks with traffic.


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Ooooh the irony. This thread is dripping in it!
		
Click to expand...

Did you know the sun rises in the west?


----------



## PolarSkye (19 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Love this thread...

Yes, the earth IS flat. And the sun goes AROUND it.



Click to expand...

Tea all OVER the screen . . . .

P


----------



## Arabelle (19 April 2013)

pip6 said:



			As a thought, in endurance races (I'm not talking pleasure rides or pleasure ride classes at endurance rides) it is common to see horses cantering on roads. It is thought kinder to joints to do a light springy canter than a fast trot (they also have a lower heart rate in a steady canter than fast trot). Most endurance horses who reach advanced level are athletic, not heavy built large horses, which in itself reduces concussion. Endurance horses also go on to have long careers, the sire of my girl still came 3rd in 100 mile race aged 19, & last years national champion was 21 (horse that is, rider is younger!), both have clocked up thousands of competative miles, let alone all the additional thousands of training miles. No navicular, no concussive injuries, not fallen on roads, both shod (very few serious high level competitors are barefoot, tends to be low/middle distance who do this). It's about conditioning, balance, the way the horse is built.

If there is no traffic (just because dangerous situations can develop faster the faster you are travelling), ponies are in control, can come back instantly, ponies not overweight (which naturally increases joint issues), balanced & used to regular work on hard ground, then it shouldn't cause damage. Indeed a spanking trot up the hill would be worse for them.

Anyone who only rides on good ground should try hacking on the south west moors. Large stones to be trodden on, stoney tracks, & several endurance rides (no race classes but advanced riders still have to make a minimum speed of 10kph overall) held over these ground conditions. Very few horse problems, conditioning, training & ability. Last years national champion was a horse living/training on Dartmoor....the 21 yr old.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with all of the above.  David Marlin, very experienced endurance vet,  actually did some research on this - you can probably find it if you google.  Basically, a collected canter is less concussive than a flat out trot - and that would apply on all surfaces, I guess.

My endurance pony is 19 years young and still going strong.  I have cantered on roads during race rides - if you have conditioned properly and know the correct preparation and aftercare, this is fine.  

Please note I am not suggesting happy hackers on unfit horses start thundering up the roads


----------



## oldie48 (19 April 2013)

Fast walk, slow trot preferably up hill is what I do, I also like horse to be in an outline and on the aids. Our lanes get quite busy at times and although some are very quiet single track lanes we have some idiot drivers who drive far to fast along them and I need to be able to hear what's coming!

Recently I passed a girl on a bay pony, she was dressed in dark colours and had no flourescent gear on herself or the pony. Frankly she merged into the background. I do training for riding and road safety for a local PC so i stopped the car and very politely suggested that drivers would be able to see her more clearly if she wore some florescent gear and she'd be safer on the roads. Her Mum cycled up behind me and told me that it was none of my bl.....y business. i was just worried that she might have an accident.


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

PolarSkye said:



			Tea all OVER the screen . . . .

P
		
Click to expand...

Not good P, not good!


----------



## JFTDWS (19 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Did you know the sun rises in the west?
		
Click to expand...

I do indeed.  I met some kids recently who told me it sets it the west and rises in the east and wouldn't listen when I told them I was older and knew best   Kids these days won't listen to anyone


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

Tell me about it! What DO they teach them in schools nowadays... tsk.


----------



## RunToEarth (19 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			It is a rather bizarre logic to those who don't hunt - why not explain it rather than just deflect the question!  It's no more criticism than saying string theory is a bizarre logic if you don't understand it 

Click to expand...

I will explain MY logic as a hunter, and it may be different for others, I will add that I do not see a problem with cantering on the roads at all, and feel that a collected and controlled balanced canter is a lot less damaging than a faster trot. 

Out hunting when we do have roads and tracks, my aim is to keep with the first 1/4 of the field. Because I do not like fast paced trotting on roads, I choose a controlled canter to keep pace. 

Out exercising I am always by myself, I am not really doing anything purposeful or at any particular speed to keep up with anything, therefore I can stick to a much slower, controlled trot without being left behind.


----------



## JFTDWS (19 April 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			I will explain MY logic as a hunter, and it may be different for others, I will add that I do not see a problem with cantering on the roads at all, and feel that a collected and controlled balanced canter is a lot less damaging than a faster trot. 

Out hunting when we do have roads and tracks, my aim is to keep with the first 1/4 of the field. Because I do not like fast paced trotting on roads, I choose a controlled canter to keep pace. 

Out exercising I am always by myself, I am not really doing anything purposeful or at any particular speed to keep up with anything, therefore I can stick to a much slower, controlled trot without being left behind.
		
Click to expand...

So you have no "principled" aversion to someone choosing to canter on hacks - merely that you choose not to (other than to keep up with the field on hunts) because you aren't in any rush on hacks?  That's perfectly logical to my mind.

I'm still confused by the posters who think it's totally unacceptable on hacks but ok hunting though!


----------



## HBM1 (19 April 2013)

trottingon said:



			I don't live in a hunting area so wouldn't know what the norm is amongst hunting folk, but I have never ever ever heard if anyone cantering on Tarmac (deliberately)!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me either, most people I know avoid it.  Also, car drivers will not be used to riders coming up the road at such a speed, and if it was a lane, perhaps visibility wasn't great.  I find it a bit off that you are offended at her saying your daughter should not canter on the roads, yet you are ok to describe her as a "fat lady", why couldn't you just say a lady in a car, without being so personal?


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

Remember folks... it's not over 'til the fat lady sings!



p.s. I have a great theory on strings. Wanna hear it?


----------



## TwoStroke (19 April 2013)

I didn't realise 'fat' is no longer an acceptable word. No wonder my WB keeps giving me filthy looks.


----------



## Wiz201 (19 April 2013)

Toffee_monster said:



			I have the odd canter on the roads with my driving pony ! 
I'm sure it is well documented that cantering gives less concussion than trottin on roads anyway
		
Click to expand...

Driving ponies find it easier to canter up hills pulling a carriage so I have let them canter before.


----------



## pennyturner (19 April 2013)

What have I started?  p

Well...  Daughter's weren't rude to the lady, they were rude about her - which is an important difference.  What they said was actually quite funny, but one little adjective got me in trouble here, so enough's enough.

They were cantering ahead of the car on a single track lane as a courtesy to reach the next passing place and let the [lady of size?] on her way (to the cake sale or whatever).  

Seriously though - get over it!  I'm a little overweight myself, but I feel alot lighter without the chip on my shoulder...


----------



## baran (19 April 2013)

leflynn said:



			I've seen our lot out hunting cantering downhill on the wrong side of the road on occasions! 

Click to expand...

Can't believe you think this is funny. It could explain why a lot of people have no time for hunts. 
Would you still think it was funny if it was a group of cyclists - and you met them head on in your car or riding your horse?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (19 April 2013)

Only if he sees an umbrella.


----------



## Oberon (19 April 2013)

pennyturner said:



			let the [lady of size?] on her way (to the cake sale or whatever).  

Seriously though - get over it!  I'm a little overweight myself, but I feel alot lighter without the chip on my shoulder...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TrasaM (19 April 2013)

pennyturner said:



			What have I started?  p



Seriously though - get over it!  I'm a little overweight myself, but I feel alot lighter without the chip on my shoulder...
		
Click to expand...

 

Ok..so she'd eaten all the pies and was possibly en route to buying some more 

Don't see a problem cantering an unshod horse on the road and also cantering does not have to be faster than a trot.


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

Cake sale????!!!!

Where???

*leaps upon trusty steed and canters off down into village*


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

Oh, wait... is it acceptable to leap upon one's steed??? I mean, don't want to give him back issues or anything...


----------



## jokadoka (19 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			Oh, wait... is it acceptable to leap upon one's steed??? I mean, don't want to give him back issues or anything...

.......depends how "fat" you are.......;-)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (19 April 2013)

jokadoka said:





tallyho! said:



			Oh, wait... is it acceptable to leap upon one's steed??? I mean, don't want to give him back issues or anything...

.......depends how "fat" you are.......;-)
		
Click to expand...

Hahahahahahah!!!!!!! 


I is well fat! I is gonna be fatter after the cake sale!!!

Mmmmmmmm cake...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## khadijah (21 April 2013)

""Doesn't matter if you fall on a road or out on a rocky xc course. It's going to hurt. Actually, it doesn't matter where you fall... it's going to hurt, even on grass.""

Sorry but Ive fallen off on grass many times even flat out gallop and was unhurt, but ive seen people come off on road and hard surface and they had really sore injuries one had cracked ribs !

Its just common sense that falling onto a road is gonna hurt like hell !!!


----------



## catkin (21 April 2013)

Actually the only two times I have been screamed at by a driver on the roads was when I was riding at a walk....... and both times were by horsebox drivers!!! how's that for some irony

Both were on tiny little quiet lanes at off-peak times. One was whilst riding a rehab horse putting in their early walk-work, the second was going to a local show, and what my horse and I could see, but the traffic following couldn't, was a group of people walking to the showground just ahead round a corner of the lane.    
I could mention something about 'glass houses' here but that would be such a cliche...............


----------



## StormyMoments (21 April 2013)

I wouldn't intentionally go out of my way to do so. Certainly not with a horse that hasn't been worked to condition its legs (e.g. only been worked in a sand school) whether barefoot or not. even a hard field has a little give in it. concrete and tarmac doesn't. But that's my opinion.


----------



## tallyho! (21 April 2013)

khadijah said:



			""Doesn't matter if you fall on a road or out on a rocky xc course. It's going to hurt. Actually, it doesn't matter where you fall... it's going to hurt, even on grass.""

Sorry but Ive fallen off on grass many times even flat out gallop and was unhurt, but ive seen people come off on road and hard surface and they had really sore injuries one had cracked ribs !

Its just common sense that falling onto a road is gonna hurt like hell !!!
		
Click to expand...

It's ok, you don't have to apologise. Unless you were being rude or something??


----------



## JFTDWS (21 April 2013)

StormyMoments said:



			concrete and tarmac doesn't. But that's my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

On a technical level, concrete and tarmac are very, very different substances.  Concrete is much more rigid and inflexible than tarmac.  Tarmac has a lot more give in it - which is why I'd canter on tarmac much more readily than I would canter on concrete.


----------



## mynutmeg (21 April 2013)

RunToEarth said:



			Personally most worried about the amount of posters who would never canter down a road on purpose - I actually feel that one of the basic skills of riding out is to control which gait your horse is in so as not to put yourself/horse/every other road user in danger. 

I have cantered on tarmac before, out hunting.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't canter intentionally on the road but have done unintentionally before now however it was only a few strides before pony came back as asked


----------



## amandaco2 (21 April 2013)

I'd be worried also if there was an accident, they could say that the speed of the rider was a contributing factor 
You have more chance to take action at walk (generally speaking)


----------



## pennyturner (21 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			On a technical level, concrete and tarmac are very, very different substances.  Concrete is much more rigid and inflexible than tarmac.  Tarmac has a lot more give in it - which is why I'd canter on tarmac much more readily than I would canter on concrete.
		
Click to expand...

Daughter is with me and we both agree strongly with this.  All our ponies are more used to road work than school work, so I would think their legs are as strong as a desert mustang.  They'll trot on tarmac all day long, but not on concrete.


----------



## wowser (21 April 2013)

teaching ponies to canter on roads not a good idea, that is the one place you need control all the time


----------



## JFTDWS (21 April 2013)

wowser said:



			teaching ponies to canter on roads not a good idea, that is the one place you need control all the time
		
Click to expand...

Since when does canter = out of control  

I genuinely worry about this mentality of not being able to control your horse in certain gaits - canter should be no more difficult to control or less balanced than any other pace.


----------



## Centauress (21 April 2013)

Thank You for This Thread as This was Some of the Info That I Needed for My Book.... 
Its Fanasty {Set in the Here and Now} but I'm trying to get The {9 Hand} Pony parts as Real as Possable....


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2013)

JFTD said:



			Since when does canter = out of control  

I genuinely worry about this mentality of not being able to control your horse in certain gaits - canter should be no more difficult to control or less balanced than any other pace.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking the same thing myself...

If you can't control a horse/pony in ALL it's gaits, what ARE you doing out on the road anyway? 

On the motorways, you have to able to go over 30MPH and if you can't come back to trot for your junction, it's a right pain having to go to the next one... especially when you've got Eddie Stobart hot on your tail...


----------



## lamlyn2012 (22 April 2013)

Would never canter on a hard surface because the concussion will lead to premature joint damage. I'm surprised people do as I was taught cantering on roads a definite no. Steady trot, pref uphill, is all I would ever ask my horse to do.


----------



## cptrayes (22 April 2013)

lamlyn2012 said:



			Would never canter on a hard surface because the concussion will lead to premature joint damage. I'm surprised people do as I was taught cantering on roads a definite no. Steady trot, pref uphill, is all I would ever ask my horse to do.
		
Click to expand...


If your horse has shoes on I'll bet my bottom dollar it's getting more joint damage than my unshod cantering horse.

And if it hasn't got shoes on, can you show us where the evidence is that unshod horses cantering on roads suffer joint damage?


----------



## cptrayes (22 April 2013)

Centauress said:



			Thank You for This Thread as This was Some of the Info That I Needed for My Book.... 
Its Fanasty {Set in the Here and Now} but I'm trying to get The {9 Hand} Pony parts as Real as Possable.... 

Click to expand...

Can I have some of what you've been drinking  ?


----------



## Natch (22 April 2013)

This thread reminds me of Sheldon cooper on tbbt trying to  explain to the HR lady that he hadn't meant that his female assistant was the only woman who was a slave to her hormones,he meant ALL women were slaves to their hormones,  including you,  Mrs HR lady 

Being sensible for the moment,  isn't it up to all of us to do our best for our horses and to use common sense and act according to the best of our knowledge? Some of us will have been taught not to canter on roads, so what, they're not harming those who have read the recent research, and it doesn't mean that those who won't canter on roads barefoot (like me) are going to be trotting at a spine jolting pace instead,  we are more than capable of trotting under control.  On the other hand I must be a terrible person because I used to hack out on roads a cob who it took me 2 years to convince that there were versions of canter that could be slower and more elegant than "wheeeee!!" Or "stop and look confused".  yet he could do collected working and medium trots and was a traffic proof as they come, and we had lovely quiet village lanes and acres and acres of forest where we could safely work on these funny versions of canter called collected. Bad me!


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2013)

I love Sheldon Cooper!!!


----------



## pennyturner (22 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



			On the motorways, you have to able to go over 30MPH and if you can't come back to trot for your junction, it's a right pain having to go to the next one... especially when you've got Eddie Stobart hot on your tail...
		
Click to expand...

On the motorway pony prefers to gallop down the verge, jumping drainage ditches, and any bits of fender or tyre that are in the way.  Now I know that's because it's better for his legs.  D


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2013)

pennyturner said:



			On the motorway pony prefers to gallop down the verge, jumping drainage ditches, and any bits of fender or tyre that are in the way.  Now I know that's because it's better for his legs.  D
		
Click to expand...

that's illegal!

Cannot believe you are promoting such behaviour on a public forum! What if someone ACTUALLY does it???


----------



## lamlyn2012 (22 April 2013)

cptrayes said:



			If your horse has shoes on I'll bet my bottom dollar it's getting more joint damage than my unshod cantering horse.
		
Click to expand...

What a spitefull thing to say. 
Incidentially my advise came from a very well known, highly respected, three day event rider. 
That aside, I am expressing my opinion, which I should be able to do without receiving nasty comments about the way I keep and ride my horses, which I love to bits and try to do my very best for. 
To me it seems common sense that any animal or human who is pounding on hard ground is going to prematurly wear away the joint cartilage. Isn't that why so many riders pulled out of  Badminton a few years ago- because of hard ground? If there are any vets on here I would be interested in their view please.


----------



## JFTDWS (22 April 2013)

lamlyn2012 said:



			Isn't that why so many riders pulled out of  Badminton a few years ago- because of hard ground?
		
Click to expand...

Well, everything jumping round Badminton will have shoes on, and studs, and will be galloping and jumping on hard ground.  Yea, I'd pull out too.  Not really relevant to a collected canter, unshod on tarmac (which does actually have some give).


----------



## Pale Rider (22 April 2013)

Riders with shod horses are knackering their horses legs, joints and feet, simply because the shock absorbing qualities that are naturally present are destroyed by shoeing.
Argue all you like about it, it is and always will be detrimental.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 April 2013)

our horses turn themselves out walk or trot out, occasionally they wind them selves up and the last ones maybe do a stride or two of canter on the back yard before entering the field.  But never intentionally riding on-rd 
(waits to be shot down)


----------



## Centauress (22 April 2013)

lamlyn2012 said:



			What a spitefull thing to say.
		
Click to expand...

How was that Spiteful?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 April 2013)

Did it once, accidentally when I touched her quarters to get her back in line. When she pulled up, a back shoe had twisted half off. Nice random workman held her while I yanked it off. I wouldn't deliberately canter a shod horse on the road, just my opinion.


----------



## tallyho! (22 April 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their onions. 

At least the fat lady wasn't riding. We would have needed to get the "10%" Police involved too then.


----------



## Mince Pie (22 April 2013)

I do a lot of schooling on hacks and regularly ride round the lanes at the yard. I do practice canter transitions in a straight line on the roads and play with the canter, but I don't do it for short bursts and my lad isn't shod.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 April 2013)

tallyho! said:



that's illegal!

Cannot believe you are promoting such behaviour on a public forum! What if someone ACTUALLY does it???



Click to expand...

Suspect the poster means a dual carriage way rather than a motorway. 
Its good fun along the dual carriage way when you have a wide verge and a good horse.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (22 April 2013)

PS, don't canter or slam trot on tarmac though. I think joggers running on roads are nuts so, certainly wouldn't do it to the unshod horses.


----------



## Natch (22 April 2013)

Tallyho you leave my onions out of it


----------



## tallyho! (23 April 2013)

horserider said:



			Suspect the poster means a dual carriage way rather than a motorway. 
Its good fun along the dual carriage way when you have a wide verge and a good horse.
		
Click to expand...

I'm losing touch me... 



Natch said:



			Tallyho you leave my onions out of it  

Click to expand...


----------



## tallyho! (23 April 2013)

horserider said:



			PS, don't canter or slam trot on tarmac though. I think joggers running on roads are nuts so, certainly wouldn't do it to the unshod horses.
		
Click to expand...

I know! Tell me about it.

I heard on Sunday that loads of people went to London just to run 26 miles!!!  On TARMAC!!!! Crazy huh? Whatever next... 

People never cease to amaze me


----------



## Patterdale (23 April 2013)

Being a responsible and conscientious horse owner, I don't canter anywhere, so as to avoid possible injury to my horse or myself. 
Falling off hurts, so I stick to walk (or preferably, halt).


----------



## PolarSkye (23 April 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			Riders with shod horses are knackering their horses legs, joints and feet, simply because the shock absorbing qualities that are naturally present are destroyed by shoeing.
Argue all you like about it, it is and always will be detrimental.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  And this is why Kal won't be cantering on the road (or any hard ground for that matter, if I can help it).  He's already got dodgy front feet, hence the bar shoes . . . don't need to knacker him further .

P


----------



## Goldenstar (23 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Being a responsible and conscientious horse owner, I don't canter anywhere, so as to avoid possible injury to my horse or myself. 
Falling off hurts, so I stick to walk (or preferably, halt).
		
Click to expand...

You get on his back !!!!! Oh my.


----------



## pennyturner (23 April 2013)

Patterdale said:



			Being a responsible and conscientious horse owner, I don't canter anywhere, so as to avoid possible injury to my horse or myself. 
Falling off hurts, so I stick to walk (or preferably, halt).
		
Click to expand...

Very wise.  BUT, even halt might not be safe...

On Sunday, we'd just taken 7 children for a good gallumph around the lanes in the sunshine.  All happy and controlled.  Then, when we were standing still about to dismount my 7yo daughter's pony spotted a bucket and barged under another's head, taking her off backwards - poor thing's broken her wrist.  (


----------



## pip6 (23 April 2013)

Good point.

It has been that in endurance that you get slated for not following the gspel according to pony club/bhs etc by those whove not experienced things outside a narrowed mindset. Little things like it is written in stone a horse must not eat for 2 hours before work (with 25-60 minute vet gates it would be impossible to get food in to keep them going), never wash in ice water (great for fast reduction in heart rates on hot days), don't allow to drink before work (so no more watering on course then?), so to have an opposing view about this is really not surprising. IT's about knowing when it is safe to do it, & that involves taking into account the horses build, training, conditioning. One size / rule doesn't fit all. Of course you can have an absolute rule (say I never will do a dressage test because it is tough on a horses joints to do lots of repetative turning on soft surfaces), but it doesn't mean it is corrrect for every horse (of course some horses can cope with the training). That you make a personal choice is based on your own circumstances & experience (I find it hurts to fall on all hard surfaces). The way things move on/progress is by trying new ideas & not being mired in the past because it is an absolute no-questionable rule.


----------



## tallyho! (23 April 2013)

pip6 said:



			Good point.

It has been that in endurance that you get slated for not following the gspel according to pony club/bhs etc by those whove not experienced things outside a narrowed mindset. Little things like it is written in stone a horse must not eat for 2 hours before work (with 25-60 minute vet gates it would be impossible to get food in to keep them going), never wash in ice water (great for fast reduction in heart rates on hot days), don't allow to drink before work (so no more watering on course then?), so to have an opposing view about this is really not surprising. IT's about knowing when it is safe to do it, & that involves taking into account the horses build, training, conditioning. One size / rule doesn't fit all. Of course you can have an absolute rule (say I never will do a dressage test because it is tough on a horses joints to do lots of repetative turning on soft surfaces), but it doesn't mean it is corrrect for every horse (of course some horses can cope with the training). That you make a personal choice is based on your own circumstances & experience (I find it hurts to fall on all hard surfaces). The way things move on/progress is by trying new ideas & not being mired in the past because it is an absolute no-questionable rule.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pennyturner (23 April 2013)

Interestingly, to the dressage point; one of our ponies, who has hacked quite happily (and cantered) on the roads for years, is a 27yr old dartmoor who was written off as a riding school pony at 4yrs due to OCD in his hock.  The only day he showed lame in the last 13 years was 3rd day of pony club following lots of work in circles in the school.


----------

